# 250 gallon re-do



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello to all. Happy New Year!!!
I have sold 2 of my tanks and kept only the 250 gallon one and I am really thinking in doing a make over.
I need your advise on how many species a tank this big will be able to house. I was thinking maybe 5 to 7?
I thought: tropheops sp "Elongatus Boadzulu" Kancheadza as the first species.
Metriaclima sp Mbweca
Pseudotropheus sp "Williamsi North" Makonde
Pseudotropheus sp "zebra long pelvic" Mdoka
Lodotropheus sprengerae "Rusty"
Pseudotropheus elegans Luwald Reef Yellow Tail Acei
Pseudotropheus polit lions cove
Also I will have some Synodontis Lucipinis Dwarf Petri cola
On the setting I am thinking black sand and holey rock.
The tank is 8 x 2 x 2
What do you think?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The polit may have trouble coloring up. The elongatus and the long pelvic look a lot alike, don't they?


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi DJRandsome. Yes, I am afraid that Polit will not color, but I have always been curious about it. I think is a gorgeous fish and so different from all the others. I am trying not to have over agressive fish like my last setting, and though I know this will never be a 100% true with mbunas, some are more mild than others.
The long pelvic Mbunas I had in the past and that I really enjoyed, parade through the aquarium with the dominant male displaying oposite colors than the submissive males, not so agressive, they have a beautiful burnt yellow - royal blue coloration with very define vertical lines. The Elongatus Boadzulu at Dave's page show with an stunning purple coloration, and yes, they might be very similar. My concern here will be if these two will breed between each other in which case I will opt the Mbunas out to prevent the inter-species breeding, and since I will be bringing the Rusty, I will bring that beautiful navy blue-rusty coloration. 
I do not want inter-breeding and I am debating if I should do an all male tank or if this species that I have selected will work together at all in ca se i do a male -female tank.
When I sold my other two aquariums I sold most of my fish along with them, all my discus, because they are so beautiful, but finicky, so delicate and out of the blue and for no reason they get sick, they died, they broke my heart..., all my tetras, my manguianos and the socolofis, the red jewels, beautiful all, but viscious, the red tops trewasi, that cinstantly chas chas aND kI'll ed othe fish.
I managed to dedicated one room in my house to have that huge aquarium in it and arranged it as a retreat, so I can go in there and really enjoy my fish.
Now this huge tank is almost empty. I only have 2 Albino bristle nose plecos, one regular one, 2 lucipinis, and one yellow tail acei.
I am planing to completly redo the setting. I have a lot of very nice Texas holey rock and I think that black sand and a black background will help the fish really show.
Am I right?


----------



## PogyKen (Jan 5, 2016)

Shahlvah said:


> Now this huge tank is almost empty. I only have 2 Albino bristle nose plecos, one regular one, 2 lucipinis, and one yellow tail acei.
> I am planing to completly redo the setting. I have a lot of very nice Texas holey rock and I think that black sand and a black background will help the fish really show.
> Am I right?


My only feedback is that you may end up with more bristlenose than you bargained for. I put 3 regular bristlenose in a 150G tall and they have spawned at least twice. I now have ~15+ 1-1.5" bristlenose (hard to see the camouflaged little buggers) and I can only imagine it will be a feat to net them and transfer them to another tank if/when I decide to. Unsure on the dimensions of a 250G, but that is a lot of water to try and fish out babies should you ever want/need to.

Ken


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I know Ken...tell me about it. But all my bristlenose are males. Or so they told me that only the males have the bristles.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Why do you think the polit wont colour up?

I have him in with my mean trewavasea and red empress. They always bug him.

He always shows full colour. Battering his females all day. And irritating the **** out of my demasoni. Hes pretty mean against his females though.

I think its a hit or mis. If hes bullied he wont show colour. If it stays with the normal chasing and fighting I dont see why he wouldnt colour up.

they are mean little buggers. I love his females more then him. When they hit it off they wont touch eachother just sit their puffing infront of eachother. Sometimes 3 females at once. That makes up for their lack of colour.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Really?... I think polit are just so beautiful. 
I wonder how many different species I might be able to have in my tank. Can somebody tell me please?
It is a 250 gallon. 8 ft ' 2 ft X 2 ft
I will appreciate.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think in such a tank you should look into like building 4 big groups. Like 10 fish each.

A group of 10 acei deserve to be in that tank. (Or bigger  )

Saulosi. ( or demasoni and yellows)

Trewavasea also deserves to be in there.

And some polit

It will look way better then all those different species believe me!

*drool*


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

What about:
Polit
Damasoni
Williamsi North
Rusty
Acei yellow tail....


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

That's 5....but it is a huge tank.
Let's said I order like 2 -3 males of each the rest females.
That way I will have stripes, light color, deep blue, rusty orange, yellow... blue


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well

Never add 2 males. Always 3 or more.

For the polit its a gamble the sub males probably wont colour up past light blue. But maybe they will. But Its a big tank 

The demasoni should be in a group of 12 minimum. Maybe more in that tank.

Acei,s are fine
Rustys are also fine

That stock list is perfect. Totally different fish like it should be done.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would need like 30 demasoni after removing males in a tank that size.

I do at least 15 in a 48" tank so 2X4=8 feet.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Removing males?
Just damasonis?
I know Damasonis are agresive so does this mean I might not have any of the other species?( rusties, aceis, polits, Williamson is north?)
Should I only have female Damasoni?
Or maybe saulosi or Hongi are a better option?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni ARE extra work. But no, you would do 30 demasoni and still have your other 4 species with maybe 1m:4f of each.

To end up about 24 females you would buy 48 unsexed juveniles and rehome the extra males as they mature and cause trouble.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok. 
Yes, that make sense.
That's what I did in the past with the Trewasi red tops.
They were breeding like crazy and 5 out of 7 were males...they used to fight with every fish, they killed my long pelvic mdokas, the red jewels, the socolofis...etc.
So every so often I used to fish out the males and take then to the local aquarium. They will givee credit that later on I would use for filter media or food or similar...


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok
That males sense. Thank you.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the Williamsi North - I don't see that one mentioned often - so unique!


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well 30 demasoni is nice but kills the idea of big groups.

Personally I would go with 12. And see where it ends. Like I said before. Its a huge tank. With enough rocks there are loads of hiding places for them to occupy or hide in.

I dont think anyone can predict how it turns out.

I think you should just go ahead and try it.

Sad you had such problems with the red tops.

*** got one in my tank. He doesnt bother the other fish. Just terrorises his 4 females. My polit is way worse


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> You would need like 30 demasoni after removing males in a tank that size.
> 
> I do at least 15 in a 48" tank so 2X4=8 feet.


I've only had this species for 1 year now, but so far my group of six (2 males, 4 females) that I purchased, have been just fine. I did see worse aggression earlier on, when they were in my 75 gal. but now, in the 180 gal. I really think the extra space helps a lot. They reproduce quickly and I now have them in 4 tanks. Have not experienced conspecific aggression any where near the same extent that I did with the real aggressive types of mbuna (auratus, kenyi, bumble bee). 
It just my perspective, based on the limited time I have had them, but I really think the smaller the space the more you have to pack them in, and the larger the space the more likely you will have success with smaller numbers.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

That is so true. My last mbunas tank was,a,100 gallon. The Trewasi and the Manguianos took over diezmating my colonies of long pelvic mdokas and red jewels....
But I have big hopes for this tank. I used to have discuss there. No longer. I sold the last 6 discus along with all the tetras.
I hope the added space will suit them much better.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dont underestimate demasoni 

If they kick off you know why they belong in the most agressive catagory 

They leave other species alone for the most part... Unlike auratus. So your whole tank wont blow up in your face. Hehe

But if a male decides he wants to be alone he can kill the others overnight.

My group went strong for over a year. Till one male decided he wanted to be alone. He chose 2 females to start with. Then it was quite for a week. Then all **** broke loose and he went for them all.

Pretty sad


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Omg.....maybe I should rethink Damasoni..... they are beautiful but that killing instinct....
I have already lived that with another species, the fulgeroni trewasi red top...the dominant male will kill every male....and female of every species. He finished my long pelvic mdokas....my socolofis....the red jewels....the other red tops....it was awful


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos Maingano? Same blue/black but stripes not bars.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes. I like mainganos. Or the msobos. . . I had mainganos on my past setting in the 100 gallon. Very beautiful and prolific. Though...they can surely defend themselves and their territory. These guys will put a fight to the attacks of the Trewasi. Though guys. And stunning.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

In a tank that size you can definitely get away with some cheating especially if you break up line of sight. I wouldn't even know where to begin with a stock list for an eight footer. I'm green with envy


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dont worry just get the demasoni.

Every mbuna can be a killer. But with demasoni you can be pretty sure they wont touch other species


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

it is so exciting to start from scratch.
the list keep changing. So I have narrow it down to this...
- Damasoni. (of course)
- Yellow tail Acei
- Rusties
- Pseudotropheus sp "Williamsi North" Makonde (those purple lips got me all enticed...what can I say...Lol)

These 4 will be in my tank....
Now these other 4....
And this is where it start getting difficult
Opinions welcome....
- Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef
- Metriaclima sp "Msobo" Magunga
- Pseudotropheus Polit Lion's Cove
- Tropheops sp "Elongatus Boadzulu" Kanchedza Island
- Mainganos?

I really don't know how many species this tank can comfortably hold, I am guessing 5 to 7? I will said pushing it maybe 8. But I will be OK with the right number.
I have a ton of beautiful Holey Rock and I am planning on changing all the sand for Black sand so the rock and the fish will really stand out., The background is navy blue almost black but I might just paint it just yet black.
I will start posting pictures of the progress.
What I have right now is a Ivory ceramic coated silica sand that the fish love to swift around, but shows all the dirt and is very difficult to keep pristine. The black sand I am planning to change to, will be the same, ceramic coated silica sand.
I have some high quality plastic plants that I have used in the past and the fish used, specially the mommas to hide the babies that I will use here and there.

I don't want to have too many species in the tank, but I do want to have a tank that will be striking.
My fish room is the first thing you see when you come into the house, and 99% of the people who comes in can just go...WOW!!
I also want color and patterns, of course compatibility is very important.
I will try to download this weekend some pictures into the photo bucket so you can see...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would choose one blue barred species (among demasoni, afra and elongatus). If you go 8 species remember demasoni occupy two slots.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

- Damasoni. (of course)
- Yellow tail Acei
- Rusties
- Pseudotropheus sp "Williamsi North" Makonde 
- Msobos, 
- Polit and can I add 
- red jewels?
So 7 on total....


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello everyone. I did it. Finally I did the make over of my big tank. It took me almost all day. Replaced the off white sand with ceramic coated quartz sand, medium grain in black. Took out the Colorado River rocks and replaced them with Texas Holey rock.
I think is looking good, not finish uet, but getting there.
My fish:
2 Synodontis Lucipinis
2 Albino bristle nose plecos males
1 regular bristle nose plecos female
22 juvenile yellow tail Acei
10 Rusties (juveniles)
9 msobos )(juveniles)

To follow I will order 10 Pseudotropheus Williamsi North
10 Pseudotropheus elongatus mpanga


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/s... Uploads/20160215_235513_zpsxx5znqqh.jpg.html


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Yikes...I think I forgot how to attach pictures...
Let me know if you can or cannot see it. Please. Thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I just see links. The sticky should be at the beginning of each forum.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

[/URL][/img]


----------

